# Broadband in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Broadband in Australia received a massive boost just a few months ago when the government announced $34 billion in new funding for a fibre-optic Australia broadband network. The Internet Australia style is very similar to that in the UK where a large group of Internet service providers are fighting for a share of the massive [...]

Click to read the full news article: Broadband in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

